# Just got my first bike!



## Shane1000 (Jan 3, 2012)

View attachment 250035


Pretty excited to get out and ride. It's a 2012 specialized allez.


----------



## dirby42 (Mar 28, 2010)

Excited for you. That's a beautiful bike. Enjoy putting on many miles!


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

That's a really nice looking ride you have there!Congratulations!


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Sweet looking bike! Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Newlander (Jan 26, 2012)

*new bike*

Sweet ride.

Just put some clipless pedals on and go crank out some miles.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

perfect first bike, now go out and find a group ride, show up, get dropped, repeat until you sell the first bike and upgrade to a tarmac. Enjoy the adventure.


----------



## DEK (Feb 12, 2005)

Very nice looking. May you have many happy miles on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks great. Did you add the computer?


----------



## kontradictions (Jan 23, 2012)

Sweet bike!  I have last years Allez.

Oh btw, the Z is silent (it's French). The lady at my local bike shop was mad at me because I said it wrong.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

kontradictions said:


> Sweet bike!  I have last years Allez.
> 
> Oh btw, the Z is silent (it's French). The lady at my local bike shop was mad at me because I said it wrong.


That explains the weird looks I got at the LBS.:blush2:


----------



## SeaRay (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice bike! Love the colors for 2012. I have a 2011 Allez Elite in blue, white, silver and absolutly love it! Just upgraded to a 2011 Tarmac Pro, but plan to hold onto the Allez for a while for training/rain.


----------



## roadiemike (Jan 31, 2012)

grats.. nice bike


----------



## Shane1000 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks all. I did add the computer. And I found out about the silent z in the name haha. Sounds like the guys at my lbs were a little nicer about it to me. I still need to get a few things including a pump, shorts, some spare tubes, etc. I'm pretty excited to ride it again.


----------



## micropilot (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice bike have fun with it.


----------



## exotec (Dec 28, 2010)

nice bike, enough it.


----------



## MrTopher (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice Bike, I have a '10 Allez Elite and love it. 
But I kind of like your color combo better than mine, yours has less white. 
Get out and enjoy it.


----------



## flyin (Feb 3, 2012)

sweet bike! love the colors!


----------



## shortstack3000 (Jan 5, 2012)

Congrats on the bike. What else did you compare it to, if you don't mind me asking? I was told the Specialized frames are built to have more 'responsive' steering than the comparable Trek I was riding. Not sure if it was in my mind but when I got on the Specialized it seemed like the steering was indeed more... sudden.. Can anyone verify?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

shortstack3000 said:


> Congrats on the bike. What else did you compare it to, if you don't mind me asking? I was told the Specialized frames are built to have more 'responsive' steering than the comparable Trek I was riding. Not sure if it was in my mind but when I got on the Specialized it seemed like the steering was indeed more... sudden.. *Can anyone verify?*


Any number of things can contribute to that feeling of 'sudden' (or some may say twitchy) steering. A bikes geometry (specifically head tube angle, fork rake and the resultant trail) along with wheelset, tire size/ construction, rider position (fit), rider perceptions, among other factors.

The Allez share its geo with the Tarmac, which is clearly a race bike with requisite steering/ handling characteristics. If you tell us your current year and model Trek, we'll be able to tell you why (at least 'on paper') the bikes geo may contribute to that different steering feel.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

Shane1000 said:


> Thanks all. I did add the computer. And I found out about the silent z in the name haha. Sounds like the guys at my lbs were a little nicer about it to me. I still need to get a few things including a pump, shorts, some spare tubes, etc. I'm pretty excited to ride it again.


Make your next purchase after that some shoes and pedals. Makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## shortstack3000 (Jan 5, 2012)

Twitchy steering is a great way to describe it, and yes the racing geometry was the explanation now that I think about it. 
I have been test riding a 2011 1.5 for about a week, and actually just went in to compare against the 2.1. I see there is only a $200.00 difference (for a carbon seatpost and 105 all around, I think) but I'm still not sure that money wouldn't be better spent on bike shorts.


----------



## radagascar (Feb 4, 2012)

That really is a cool color scheme. Have fun with it man!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

shortstack3000 said:


> Twitchy steering is a great way to describe it, and yes the racing geometry was the explanation now that I think about it.
> I have been test riding a 2011 1.5 for about a week, and actually just went in to compare against the 2.1. I see there is only a $200.00 difference (for a carbon seatpost and 105 all around, I think) but I'm still not sure that money wouldn't be better spent on bike shorts.


A couple of thoughts on this...
Taking a quick look at the specs, the 2011 1.5 has a 9 speed Tiagra drivetrain and an FSA Vero crankset, while the 2.1 (I assumed 2011) has 10 speed 105 and Shimano crankset. I'm generally not one to push people to spend more of their money, but (IMO) and in this case, for $200 more the 2.1 is the better deal. 

Trek archives bike stats from prior years, but not geometry, so I had to reference the 2012 models for any differences, and there are some. Generally speaking, the 1.5 actually has slightly more aggressive geo compared to the 2.1, with a shorter head tube and steeper head tube angle. This seems odd to me and may have changed since the 2011 models, so if it's of concern, you'd have to look into it further. 

Comparing the 1.5's geo to the Allez, I can't say why the Specialized would steer quicker than the Trek. Suffice to say, it's likely not due to the bikes geometry alone, but rather (as mentioned previously) a number of other factors. Assuming the 2012 geo on the 2.1 is what you experienced, with more trail I can see why the Allez handled a little quicker, but (again) there may be other factors.  

Bottom line is the same - test ride (preferably back to back and with the same tire pressures), then decide.


----------



## shortstack3000 (Jan 5, 2012)

Really appreciate the insight PJ352 - I'm not denying that the 2.1 is a great buy at that price. But I'm not convinced I need the features for the type of biking I intend to do. A little background on myself: Just started working and will be riding in my first Pan Mass this August. This will be my first road bike, and I plan on keeping it casual after the PMC training/ride. 
With that in mind, and based on reviews I've read, I thought the 1.5 components/gear ratios/performance would fit my needs. 
Thoughts?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

shortstack3000 said:


> Really appreciate the insight PJ352 - I'm not denying that the 2.1 is a great buy at that price. But I'm not convinced I need the features for the type of biking I intend to do. A little background on myself: Just started working and will be riding in my first Pan Mass this August. This will be my first road bike, and I plan on keeping it casual after the PMC training/ride.
> With that in mind, and based on reviews I've read, I thought the 1.5 components/gear ratios/performance would fit my needs.
> Thoughts?


I can't comment on gear ratios except to say that they should match a riders fitness level, terrain and riding conditions. It should be noted that the 2011 1.5 was available with a compact (50/34) or triple (50/39/30) crankset, so something to consider and discuss with your LBS.

As far as the 1.5 being a decent first bike, IMO as long as it'll suite your intended purposes, it's a fine choice. I just meant that based on price/ specs alone, I think (considering the upgrades), the 2.1 is worth the $200 price diff.

More important is that the bike suite your needs, fits well and rides/ handles the way you like. Based on your input here, I think either bike will do that.


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

Very nice bike, I am waiting for summer to come


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Congrats on getting yer first bike, have fun riding her hard..by the way I have a trek 2.1 2011 model and I love it...


----------



## jjm934 (Feb 2, 2012)

nice new bike!!


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

gorgeous bike....congrats....


----------



## nick1992 (Aug 9, 2011)

nice bike! have fun


----------

